# freebsd 12 no route to host / PKG install



## galloCochino (Jan 9, 2019)

Two weeks ago (end of December 2019) I installed FreeBSD from USB stick with `FREEBSD-12.0-RELEASE-amd64-dvd.iso` I recall only selecting ipv4 and setting the up to the static IP I wanted my freeBSD box to use.

Two days ago there was bad weather and my R7000 was not plugged into UPS during a short power outage. After R7000 came back up wired devices and all WiFi connected to R7000 were getting speeds in the kilobit range. Directly wired to Modem I would get 400/20. 

I ran `pkg install tmux` but recieved an error 
	
	



```
...no route to host... FreeBSD.org
```
 (typing from memory)
At the time I simply suspected that the internet connection was too slow and timed out. Two days later speeds are still slow and ISPs website has no mention of outages in my area. I make an appointment for a tech. There was damage from provider to my service point but once that was resolved modem wired connection was ~400/20 but WiFi on R7000 was again in kilobits. Tried several patch cables to no avail.

Replaced R7000 with R7000P and went from 10.x.x.x to 198.162.x.x which caused other issues with static IPs but that's been resolved and all devices wired and wireless get ~300/16 Mbps speeds.

Here are photos of the freeBSD screen as I cannot ssh to cut and paste or get screen shots from MacOS. I also have an Ubuntu headless server and can `ssh` into and from all wired devices with a terminal EXCEPT into or out of FreeBSD box.

Here are a few photos of my 
/etc/rc.conf 
/etc/resolv.conf 
and 

```
#netstat -rn
#ifconfig
#uname -a
```

pic.goo.gl/fBSDalbum


  

i am at my wit's end and likely off by a digit or have a random `.` where it shouldn't be. Or I completely fucked something


----------



## SirDice (Jan 9, 2019)

Your `netstat -rn` output doesn't show a default gateway set.


----------



## galloCochino (Jan 9, 2019)

So `route add default 198.162.1.x` ? Where X is static IP I want or the R7000P dns IP?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 9, 2019)

Your default gateway is typically your router.


----------



## galloCochino (Jan 10, 2019)

Still having trouble


----------

